# Java3D plattformunabhängig bundeln



## greye (12. Apr 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stelle mich im Moment mal wieder ziemlich doof an, fürchte ich 

Ich habe eine kleine Java3D-Applikation, die ich unter Linux geschrieben habe. Entsprechend sind auf dem Rechner die J3D-Jars und die nativen Bibliotheken vorhanden.
Aber was mache ich, wenn ich das Programm verteilen will? Ich würde gerne die J3D-Sachen mitliefern - bei den Jars dürfte das kein Problem sein, aber wie packe ich die nativen Bibliotheken so mit dazu, daß es auf allen von J3D unterstützten Plattformen out of the box - und vor allem ohne Installation seitens des Benutzers - einfach funktioniert?

Muss ich da eine Art Loader schreiben? Oder hinterdenke ich mich jetzt einfach nur und das ganze geht einfach so? Aber wenn ja, wie? 

TIA,
42m


----------



## Empire Phoenix (12. Apr 2010)

Also bei LWJGl packt man einfach die dll's in den pfad wo sich die start datei befindet. (Alternativ ins jar, und lässt die dynamisch entpacken je nach betriebssystem), denke das geht bei linux analog?


----------



## Evil-Devil (12. Apr 2010)

Wie willst du das Programm denn verteilen? Via Webstart oder als direkten Download? Beim direkten Download würde ich das Paket entsprechend vorbereiten und beim Webstart müssen nur die Pfade zu den einzelnen Libs und Dateien gesetzt sein.


----------



## greye (12. Apr 2010)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Wie willst du das Programm denn verteilen? Via Webstart oder als direkten Download? Beim direkten Download würde ich das Paket entsprechend vorbereiten und beim Webstart müssen nur die Pfade zu den einzelnen Libs und Dateien gesetzt sein.



Zuerst soll es mal als Applet laufen. Später dann in leicht abgewandelter Form als lokale Anwendung. Da könnte man sogar die Java3D-Sachen installieren, wenn sie noch nicht vorhanden sind, allerdings müsste das dann automatisch gehen - ein hin- und herkopieren der Jars und Libs will ich dem Anwender nicht zumuten; vor allem sollte das ganze so abgelegt sein, daß es auch nach einem Update der JRE noch funktioniert ...

Ich denke, ich probiere einfach nochmal, wie weit ich komme, wenn ich die verschiedenen nativen Libs in den Pfad der Anwendung packe ... das letzte Mal als ich das versucht habe, bin ich grandios gescheitert 

42m


----------

